# anyone in the Santa Cruz, California area with Pigeons to sell?



## Gary777 (Aug 25, 2003)

looking for one that will be happy in an apartment.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Gary,

Please see the post from Maria about the white homer in need of a home. Perhaps the two of you could work something out.

Terry Whatley


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

> Originally posted by Gary777:
> *looking for one that will be happy in an apartment.*


Can you describe your situation a little? Do you have pets or birds? What do you have to keep the bird in? Will it get daily personal attention and excerise? Do you have a vet?

I'd really recommend adopting two because one might be very lonely.

Also, pigeons are very "dynamic" creatures and may be more than you realize. Just something to think about when adopting something like a pigeon









Daniel


----------



## pigeoninalawnchair (Aug 17, 2003)

In my experience a pigeon would be great in an apartment. They are very quiet and with work become very tame. I have two in my house now. Good luck


----------



## natrlhorse (Sep 21, 2002)

Hi Gary, 
I'm in San Luis Obispo and sometimes I have pigeons that need homes. I do have two young birds that are not weaned yet. I somehow missed banding them as I have been out of town a lot. When they are weaned one or both may need a new home. They are nearly black in color but may change as they age. I've been out of state for a week so I'm not sure if they have left the nest yet. I'll be home again in a couple of days then I'm heading up to Monterey and San Jose later this week for a couple of days. 

My birds are show birds (not the flying variety) and they live in a loft. They don't have trouble adjusting to a small coop and hanging out in the house. Let me know if you've already found a bird or maybe we can work something out. 

------------------
Tori
Fantails, Komorner Tumblers and Hungarian Giant House Pigeons


----------



## Gary777 (Aug 25, 2003)

Sounds interesting. Keep in touch. I like black Pigeons, I always admire the black ones while I'm down at the beach.

I love SLO town. My favorite burrito place is there, was called Tacos Alcapolco, near that 7-11 store. The name may have changed.

Gary



> Originally posted by natrlhorse:
> *Hi Gary,
> I'm in San Luis Obispo and sometimes I have pigeons that need homes. I do have two young birds that are not weaned yet. I somehow missed banding them as I have been out of town a lot. When they are weaned one or both may need a new home. They are nearly black in color but may change as they age. I've been out of state for a week so I'm not sure if they have left the nest yet. I'll be home again in a couple of days then I'm heading up to Monterey and San Jose later this week for a couple of days.
> 
> ...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Tori,

You would need e-mail Leslie directly to see if any of those rescue/rehab birds still need homes. I don't think she checks in here very often.

Putting this in this thread in the hope you will see it.

Terry Whatley


[This message has been edited by TAWhatley (edited September 15, 2003).]


----------



## natrlhorse (Sep 21, 2002)

Sorry Terry, I just got back into California after a vacation in Nebraska & Colorado. All of my birds are great, those lil black ones are weaned and flying around. I'm headed to San Jose tomorrow and will call on the fancy birds. 

------------------
Tori
Fantails, Komorner Tumblers and Hungarian Giant House Pigeons


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I realize it's been awhile, so perhaps you've already found a pigeon, but we have some pretty little black Birmingham rollers I'd like to find homes for, along with a black roller/homer cross. We're in San Jose. E-mail me if you're still interested.

[This message has been edited by Birdmom4ever (edited October 01, 2003).]


----------

